# I found a Homing Pigeon. How do I find its owner?



## therobinsnest (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello. My name is Robin amd I run a Bird Rescue in my home in Bedford Ohio. I was in the local Wal*Mart tonight when a pigeon just flew in and pretty much landed at my feet. He let me just scoop him up and take him home with me. He is pretty friendly and looks to me underweight but I dont know what a normal weight should be. I specialize in parrots of the smaller size like conures and quakers so a pigeon is not in my knowledge (shame on me). I would appreciate all the info and help I can get. Now I do have some ring neck doves in my care and I am feeding Pidge the same food as them. But is there anything besides getting him to the vet for a checkup I should do? And who do I contact about the band on his leg to find his owner? but I do ask that if anyone has any info for me to please email me personally so Im sure to get it. Sometimes I only get enough time to check my mail for days at a time. thanks for any help given. Robin [email protected]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robin and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. This pigeon is a pretty smart cookie to have picked him or herself a bird rescuer for help. If you will post all the letters and numbers from the band, we'll see if we can locate the owner.

Terry


----------



## therobinsnest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: found homing pigeon*

hi terry, im very sorry for not posting any sooner but i am so busy right now. but i wanted you to know that i found the birds owner through the local homing pigeon society in akron. the man was genuinly concerned for his pigeon which i was glad. i have read so much about ownerd destroying their birds due to the fact that they arent good homers. he even offered me a couple of pigeons for pets if i wanted them..lol thanks so much for your reply and please accept my apology for taking so long to get back to you.
robin
"The Robins Nest"
Bird Rescue and AdoptionCenter 
Bedford, Oh. 44146 
(440)590-5796 

[email protected]
http://home.att.net/~therobinsnest/home.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Robin,

No problem .. as I recall, we also did this one on 911 Pigeon Alert and it was resolved there. I'm so glad it all worked out well.

Terry


----------

